# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Gray Tree Frog (Hyla versicolor)

## John Clare

This is a male Gray Tree Frog (_Hyla versicolor_) photographed calling in East Texas on Saturday night.  Identified by call and distribution map.  He was about 1.5 meters up in a dead tree in a shallow pond.

----------


## Kurt

Awesome pic! _Hyla versicolor_ is one of my favorite frogs! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## jody

great photo. thank you for sharing.

----------


## Alex Shepack

Excellent photo John.  Quite perfect timing!

----------


## justin shockey

i like the yellow cooler on its legs do all grays have that

----------


## Billy

> i like the yellow cooler on its legs do all grays have that


All the ones that I've seen do, so probably. That is a very beautiful individual. Nice pic by the way :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

> i like the yellow color on its legs do all grays have that


Yes, including ones found here in New England.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks guys.  I actually took him home (he jumped onto my shirt so how could I say no).  I also took home a female I found.  They are living together in a small exo-terra.

----------


## nat31

oh gray tree frogs i love thees guys i have 4 of my own here are some pics





i have more but i will post them another time

----------


## Billy

Wow! Beautiful pics of your frogs NAT. They look nice and healthy. I bet they have an appetite to match.

----------


## jody

very nice.

----------


## Kurt

> very nice.


I second that. I miss my gray treefrogs.

----------


## justin shockey

cool thanks for the pics

----------


## nat31

> They look nice and healthy. I bet they have an appetite to match.


oh yes they are very healthy and they eat all the time,they are active and croak all day except the female she just lays there then eats but they are still one of my favorite frogs.

----------


## justin shockey

ya i bet i love tree frogs

----------


## gas5041

Hello Frogforum.  Does anyone have any suggestions for finding female gray tree frogs?

----------


## John Clare

You should start your own thead Gas.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

The yellow leg bands are very interesting to me. While I know both species have the yellow on the legs, is it common for versicolor bands to wrap all the way around like that? (I never get to see them except in your folks pictures, nothing but chrysoscelis here.)

----------


## Wulf

Yes, all Grays (Hyla chrysoscelis and Hyla versicolor) have the yellow/orange on their legs, males and females. A little trivia fact about the species: chrysoscelis from Greek means golden legs. The yellow bands do not usually come the full way around the legs, the color on mine, and any I've seen are on the underside and usually not visible if they are resting or have their legs tucked up. The male in the first photo is puffed up chirping, so you can see a bit of yellow where he is partly standing up there. Science's best guess on the colors, is to deter/confuse predators with a flash of bright color when they have to jump away or evade predators.

----------


## Timothyfrog

How often do they change green

----------


## elly

If they're like other color changing tree frogs, usually it's at random, or to match their background, or the change happens when there's a temperature or humidity change in their environment. It's hard to predict.

----------

